# Sister's work load in Civil Service job trebled



## Dartania (9 Mar 2012)

My twin sister works in a Government Department and her work conditions have changed drastically in the last six months, so much so that she is continually sick and very seriously stressed. Due to retirements and less staff, she expected an increased work load and some restrictions on leave etc. 

My sister absolutely loved her job (always worked hard) but she has become a physical wreck in the last few months.  

Can anyone give any advice or information on what may be going on? I would appreciate no cracks about my sister's job in the public service and what a 'cushy' number she has. I can assure you that she has always been very dilligent and hard working and I feel that she is being almost abused by the new management.


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Mar 2012)

It is most definitely time to involve the Union/Unions representing the employees in your sister's particular area.

A detailed synopsis of the change in working conditions should be submitted to the Union reps with a request that they interact with the appropriate HR area on the employee's behalf.


----------



## zztop (9 Mar 2012)

This is the side of Croke Park that people dont want to hear about.


----------



## T McGibney (9 Mar 2012)

Dartania said:


> She has now been told that she can't have time off in the future,
> 
> ...that she goes home too early (5.30pm)
> ... when she was out sick ... her line managers were really annoyed with her, on her return.
> ...there are no coffee breaks and lunches are to limited to just a half hour



This has nothing to do with cutbacks or the CP agreement. It is out and out bullying. In some respects (eg absence of tea-breaks) it is also illegal.


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2012)

T McGibney said:


> This has nothing to do with cutbacks or the CP agreement. It is out and out bullying. In some respects (eg absence of tea-breaks) it is also illegal.



+1.
It's rare I say it but get your union involved.


----------



## bacchus (10 Mar 2012)

> _She has now been told that she can't have time off in the future,
> ...that she goes home too early (5.30pm)
> ... when she was out sick ... her line managers were really annoyed with her, on her return.
> ...there are no coffee breaks and lunches are to limited to just a half hour
> _


_

That's does not seem too different than for many employees working in small private companies, trying to keep the company up and running and their jobs. Just my opinion.
_


----------



## Sunny (10 Mar 2012)

bacchus said:


> _That's does not seem too different than for many employees working in small private companies, trying to keep the company up and running and their jobs._ Just my opinion.
> [/I]



Oh for Gods sake.


----------



## mark1 (10 Mar 2012)

bacchus said:


> _That's does not seem too different than for many employees working in small private companies, trying to keep the company up and running and their jobs._ Just my opinion.
> [/I]


 
Iwork in a small private company and there have been many changes in work practices and work loads over the past few years however its all done by communicating any changes to and with the agreement of the people it effects. I dont have much sympathy for public service workers but im sure the scene above is being repeated in a lot of places,it would seem to me that the managers in these institution are finally getting there asses kicked and being made accountable for their departments and they dont seem to have either  the respect of the people working( as they would see it under them) or the knowledge to implement the changes required to make the departments more efficient without upsetting everyone. There are very clear guidelines under the working time act when it comes to break periods etc, there should also be a bullying policy in place and your sister should familiarise herself with both and most importantly start sticking up for herself.


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2012)

mark1 said:


> Iwork in a small private company and there have been many changes in work practices and work loads over the past few years however its all done by communicating any changes to and with the agreement of the people it effects. I dont have much sympathy for public service workers but im sure the scene above is being repeated in a lot of places,it would seem to me that the managers in these institution are finally getting there asses kicked and being made accountable for their departments and they dont seem to have either  the respect of the people working( as they would see it under them) or the knowledge to implement the changes required to make the departments more efficient without upsetting everyone. There are very clear guidelines under the working time act when it comes to break periods etc, there should also be a bullying policy in place and your sister should familiarise herself with both and most importantly start sticking up for herself.



Great post. Agree 100%


----------



## One (14 Mar 2012)

purple said:


> great post. Agree 100%


 
+1.


----------



## ajapale (14 Mar 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> It is most definitely time to involve the Union/Unions.



How did your sister get on with the Union?


----------



## Dartania (14 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys for all the replies, was talking to her today, talk about a disaster for her, she is in an even worse position than she realised after talking to the union. I wish I could say more here about what was said but she asked me not to. All I can say is that the union rep was very helpful and was able to clarify the day to day things within the office that she can sort out, its more the longer term picture of what she can do  in the future, is bleak, to put it mildly.


----------

